# The Best Antivirus



## snake_1886

*i want to find out what is the best antivirus for home user?*


----------



## Christian Darrall

I use nod 32 but F secure and sophos are alright aswell theres is also free anti virus such as AVG and AntiVir Personal which i find to be fairly basic and easy to use. 

hope it helps


----------



## snake_1886

Christian Darrall said:


> I use nod 32 but F secure and sophos are alright aswell theres is also free anti virus such as AVG and AntiVir Personal which i find to be fairly basic and easy to use.
> 
> hope it helps



*how about KIS or KAV..it's heard that they are good too*


----------



## Christian Darrall

Urm KAV is okay but i have heard people have trouble uninstalling KIS


----------



## snake_1886

Christian Darrall said:


> Urm KAV is okay but i have heard people have trouble uninstalling KIS



*trouble of uninstalling? what is that mean?*


----------



## WeatherMan

Norton™ AntiVirus 2010


----------



## Bodaggit23

Avira Antivir or Microsoft Security Essentials.


----------



## Guardian01

another vote for nod32.  that combined with comodo firewall i feel quite protected against anything


----------



## StrangleHold

Avira AntiVir


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

Bodaggit23 said:


> Avira Antivir or Microsoft Security Essentials.





StrangleHold said:


> Avira AntiVir




I'ma +1 for both Avira and MSE. And they're free  (unless you want the premium version of Avira, free version works fine, though)


----------



## Bodaggit23

I personally use MSE exclusively, but Avira Antivir has beaten it in detection tests.

Not by much though.


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

Bodaggit23 said:


> I personally use MSE exclusively, but Avira Antivir has beaten it in detection tests.
> 
> Not by much though.



Heh heh, so do I


----------



## StrangleHold

Bodaggit23 said:


> I personally use MSE exclusively, but Avira Antivir has beaten it in detection tests.
> 
> Not by much though.


 


Stoic Sentinel said:


> Heh heh, so do I


 
You all and your MSE. I admit, I havent tried it. I just kinda get a Icky feeling all over. Like the guy that just ripped you off and saying, trust me this time.


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

StrangleHold said:


> You all and your MSE. I admit, I havent tried it. I just kinda get a Icky feeling all over. Like the guy that just ripped you off and saying, trust me this time.



Lol, half the time, I don't even notice it, that's because I never seem to get any viruses, which is good 



> "Scan completed on 843,936 items.
> No threats were detected on your computer during this scan"


----------



## lubo4444

I'll definitely go with Kaspersky Internet Security. But it's not free.


----------



## Aastii

I have Avast! on all 4 systems in my house, and even with people going on dodgy sites (ill informed people, I don't, i have a bit of nouse ) none of them have ever received a virus, avast! has always warned me about it, or removed it without even noticing


----------



## kc-atl

I like norton 360


----------



## NaughtyMonkey

AVG Free.


----------



## G25r8cer

Good: Kis, Smart Security, Nod32, MSE     These are the only ones you'll ever catch me using

Bad: Avast, Norton

Avast and Norton are HUGE system hogs


----------



## Bodaggit23

g25racer said:


> Avast and Norton are HUGE system hogs



So is AVG.


----------



## Tech_Man

Well, from my experience, NOD32 is my prefered antivirus. I have used for years now, and it is working just perfect.


----------



## kc-atl

g25racer said:


> Avast and Norton are HUGE system hogs



on my dell xps and my netbook running W7 i have Norton 360 and cannot tell that they are running.. No Hog here.. now i will agree that untill 2007 there software was a hog. they have come along way since. i am well pleased.


----------



## XSIMan

Zone Alarm  since the latest version  Nothing not even spyware has got through it  even blocks all the maleware facebook sends to your computer.


----------



## G25r8cer

XSIMan said:


> Zone Alarm  since the latest version  Nothing not even spyware has got through it  even blocks all the maleware facebook sends to your computer.



I have Zonealarm on my Win7 64bit and it works very well


----------



## ScOuT

Bootup05 said:


> Norton™ AntiVirus 2010



Yup...that's what I use

It's great...tons of options for everything. I would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Shane

Microsoft Security Essentials...Free,lightweight and quite effective.


----------



## chrisalv14

Bit Defender Total 2009 or 2010. Their both good.


----------



## G25r8cer

kc-atl said:


> on my dell xps and my netbook running W7 i have Norton 360 and cannot tell that they are running.. No Hog here.. now i will agree that untill 2007 there software was a hog. they have come along way since. i am well pleased.



Once a hog, always a hog


----------



## starlitjoker

KAV hands down... no other anti virus beats it... i swear to everything awesome, if you buy KAV you will be protected like a triple wraped tool in a dirty you know what... trust me... KAV = best, updates virus signatures ALOT quick 10 second updates that start automatically that update whenever new viruses are released, or new strains of trojans are released. super fast detection. I love it.


----------



## G25r8cer

starlitjoker said:


> KAV hands down... no other anti virus beats it... i swear to everything awesome, if you buy KAV you will be protected like a triple wraped tool in a dirty you know what... trust me... KAV = best, updates virus signatures ALOT quick 10 second updates that start automatically that update whenever new viruses are released, or new strains of trojans are released. super fast detection. I love it.



To say that one AV outperforms another top-notch AV is just redic!! There is no way to confirm/test this. Different av's respond/act to different things. Too many av's alert of false positives and this gets really annoying.


----------



## TFT

Because no-one will admit to having crap software on their computer, their own installed antivirus is always the best.
You will never get a true answer so read as many independant reviews as possible to help make your mind up.

BTW, I have AVG suite and it beats anything out there


----------



## G25r8cer

TFT said:


> Because no-one will admit to having crap software on their computer, their own installed antivirus is always the best.
> You will never get a true answer so read as many independant reviews as possible to help make your mind up.
> 
> BTW, I have AVG suite and it beats anything out there



^^ Correct   The best way to find an answer is to research using google, then? 

Find a non-biased website which, may be difficult.


----------



## TFT

Yeah, or reviews in PC magazines maybe. It's a minefield out there and so hard to get unbiased opinions.


----------



## Samuel.Leo

Microsoft Security Essentials sucks!
I like Kaspersky and Nod32, Kaspersky is for the advanced users, you can set a lot of things, and Nod32 in another way, is easier to use!


----------



## Grindon

I use the free ones. * Avast * and * AVG free *

I have never had any issues with viruses on my laptop. Avast is better at detecing viruses from websites coming into my computer, have got alerts from several bogus websites before for trojans and worms.

AVG seems to operate better when just scanning my computer every weekend as it has seemed to pick up more malware and viruses than the avast scan. 

So far no issues regarding viruses but I avoid websites that are reknowed for viruses at all costs.


----------



## djarvis1one

I've been using Avast Home free for about 5 years with excellent results. It always informs me of any incoming garbage and my breath has never been fresher.
AVG Free was a nightmare, and Norton 360 (shudder) I can still feel it on the roof of my mouth.


----------



## G25r8cer

Avast has really good protection/alerts but, its a system hog. It uses like 5-6 processes by itself. While on the otherhand ESET and nod32 use 2 resources.


----------



## starlitjoker

ive used alot of AV, nortan sucks... tbh and mcafee is ok for internet use and such but doesnt respond quickly and efficiently to most trojans or poison ivy, and AVG is good to but thats for server protection i feel.. idk but most business use AVG so they cant be wrong.. but i love KAV so:/ i had all of those i mentioned and KAV beats them all..


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

Samuel.Leo said:


> Microsoft Security Essentials sucks!
> I like Kaspersky and Nod32, Kaspersky is for the advanced users, you can set a lot of things, and Nod32 in another way, is easier to use!



Is there a reason you're hatin' on Microsoft?  Just playing. Everyone has their preferences.


----------



## pelon

Kaspersky Internet Security 2010 for me!


----------



## gimmigzgy

eset nod32 is better than any anti virus I've tried,
no virus has ever entered my pc when I got this anti virus


----------



## linkin

I've been using AVG Internet Security since version 8.0

I have not been infected once yet, on XP, Vista or 7


----------



## kansas

KAV is the preferred..


----------



## BuddyLee81

On my laptop I run free AVG for now until I upgrade my OS.


----------



## bossie

Bit Defender or Microsoft Security Essentials


----------



## bossie

I have a problem, My computer when its booting up the screen just keep on jumping it continue as long as it boot up then it stop. i was wondering what could be the problem?


----------



## Cold Canuck

ESET NOD32 v.4
http://www.eset.com

COMODO Firewall
http://www.comodo.com/products/free-products.php

MalwareBytes' anti-malware (stops those annoying "You have been infected" popups)
http://www.malwarebytes.org/


----------



## Feuerfrei.x

linkin93 said:


> I've been using AVG Internet Security since version 8.0
> 
> I have not been infected once yet, on XP, Vista or 7


 

yea i stand by AVG all da way  had i for ages and no problems ever!


----------



## Cold Canuck

You should always view any testing with a slightly wary eye, but this may help someone make a choice.

http://www.matousec.com/projects/proactive-security-challenge/results.php


----------



## Euklid

People, People, People! 

Enough with the opinions! It's time for some statistics and FACTS:

See:
1. Antivirus Test Results (performed by av-test.org) -- http://www.virusbtn.com/news/2008/09_02


Avast ranks as The Best Free Antivirus Software.


----------



## voyagerfan99

A-Squared Anti-virus has been rated the best. I'm using it now and I think it's amazing!


----------



## Respital

Euklid said:


> People, People, People!
> 
> Enough with the opinions! It's time for some statistics and FACTS:
> 
> See:
> 1. Antivirus Test Results (performed by av-test.org) -- http://www.virusbtn.com/news/2008/09_02
> 
> 
> Avast ranks as The Best Free Antivirus Software.



I think you read that wrong, it says that Avira AntiVir is the best.


----------



## ETSA

I was using avast, until a trojan slipped by it and ad-aware caught it.  So now I use MSE, it has been useful and effective so far. (and yes it was up to date)


----------



## Cold Canuck

Euklid said:


> Avast ranks as The Best Free Antivirus Software.



I would think that, taking the worth of your computer's contents into account, you would want the best "Consumer-level" anti-virus application, not just the best FREE av app.

Even one such as NOD32 is just $ 39.99 from newegg.com, it may be expensive to some of you, but how expensive is a Trojan or some cracker using your system to DDoS a web site or sending you a key logger and getting your Credit Card information?

Just a thought, eh.


----------



## EWC88

I'm actaully in the market for a secruity system for my computers and so far I've seen comments on everything.  I'm taking that NOD32, A-Squared Anti-virus, and AVG (free) are the most recommended?


----------



## Cold Canuck

Have you already picked a software firewall?

Take a look at COMODO, it has multiple levels of protection (or paranoia  :-]), is free for non-commercial use and is very effective.

Some people get frustrated because it alerts to all of the things that might be signs of suspicious activity and doesn't only do so with inbound/outbound traffic, it watches all aspects of interaction between files and applications.

http://www.comodo.com/

Cheers, eh.


----------



## TonyLogan

Bitdefender is best antivirus from security point of view. Only drawback is that it is for fast computers.


----------



## GaryCantley

Neil,

Although I agree that Kaspersky is the best around, it doesnt catch all Malware.

Until about 2 months ago I would have agreed, but in those 2 months I have seen 5 machines with Kaspersky and Malware.


----------



## dave1701

Disregard the post before me, he is a spammer.  I use Microsoft Security Essentials, and my computer has been virus free as long as I have used it.  It has caught quite a few viruses on my flash drive that were from other computers.


----------



## Alfreado

Use MSE myself on a laptop and a HTPC. While its caught a few things here and there, I've still been meaning to upgrade to nod32 for a few months now, I just don't know if I could trust MSE... esp on the HTPC, if I lose all the data on that I'd loose my mind!


----------



## hsetima

I prefer AVG free with Malware Bytes and Spybot Search and Destroy. No problems at all!


----------



## Compequip

What's antivirus spyware/Malware?  J/K  I've ran a bunch of different ones, I currently run Avast, superantispyware, malwarbytes and d/l a few more on my cpu for my daughter comp. (have a virus)  I can tell you Avast rarely finds anything.  I like superantispyware and malwarbytes.  AVG didn't do it for me, I was infected many times while running this so I stopped.  My daughters dell came with Mcafree, and it didn't catch the last 2 viruses and she's only had the comp. for 3 months.  Nod32 comes highly recommended at the local cpu shops, but I've never ran it.  For me I'd say no to the following

AVG
Mcafree
Avast


----------



## Metal Man 2

this might help. I would think the best would be the most used. I did the search with "free" and not paid.





http://download.cnet.com/windows/se...enseName="Free"|&filterName=licenseName=Free|


----------

